# Public Liability Insurance Recommendations



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Hi 

Does anyone have recommendations for any reputable companies that offer public liability insurance which includes accidental damage to customers cars whilst working on them etc?

Cheers - Dave


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

DavesGolfR said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for any reputable companies that offer public liability insurance which includes accidental damage to customers cars whilst working on them etc?
> 
> Cheers - Dave


Could try @Shiny on here :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers James

www.valeters-insurance.co.uk

We also have our own section on here :thumb:


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Cheers guys!


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Just been quoted £320!! Is that reasonable or a bit steep?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was that from us at Coversure Swindon?


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Yep £220 for the Gold and £321 for the Platinum.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be honest, there is nothing comparible on the market, we've quoted on a scheme developed and tailored for valeters & detailers. The Gold & Platinum also include Service Indemnity & Damage to Vehicles Whilst Being Worked Upon :thumb:


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Fair enough :thumb: Just signed up for the Gold cover


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent, much appreciated, glad we could help out.


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Shiny said:


> To be honest, there is nothing comparible on the market, we've quoted on a scheme developed and tailored for valeters & detailers. The Gold & Platinum also include Service Indemnity & Damage to Vehicles Whilst Being Worked Upon :thumb:


Hi @shiny would it be possible to have a package for Detaling/valeting that also covers say picking a customers car up?And cover for "shunting" in and out unit incase of a bump?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Baba850r said:


> Hi @shiny would it be possible to have a package for Detaling/valeting that also covers say picking a customers car up?And cover for "shunting" in and out unit incase of a bump?


You'd need Motor Trade Insurance for the movement of vehicles. You are welcome to give us a call on 01793 978051 and we will see what we can offer. :thumb:


----------

